# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Как открыть файл *.dmf

## Wigga

Скачивал файл в формате *.rar Download Master'ом и на 91% загрузки оборвалась скачка,докачивать не хочет ( выдает "файл отсутствует на сервере"). Может кто - нибудь знает можно ли  из dmf в rar перегнать??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Damien

dmf - это расширение, которое дается недокачанным файлам. Уберешь его или заменишь на RAR - это и будет решение.
Правда, если не было заложено информации для восстановления, архив так и останется частично поврежденным. Желательно все же найти рабочую ссылку и докачать до 100%.

----------


## Wigga

Так и сделал)) В Total Comander'е поменял расширение и извлёк из архива.

----------


## Matias

Форматы файлов -  представлен список различных форматов файлов с указанием программ, которыми эти файлы можно открыть.

----------

